# Wide angle option camera?



## Mudminnow (Mar 10, 2005)

I am looking at getting another digital, but I need one that can utilize wide angle lenses. I was told the FUJI 3100 did, but after looking around, I couldn't find any available. 

Does anyone have any experience shooting wide angle digitals? I also need to be able to shoot with external flashes for structural photos.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

it sounds like this is is possibly more for work than for pleasure?? 
You might want to consider a DSLR where you can exchange multiple lenses (wide angles, zooms, primes), plus your image quality will be quite a bit better.

If you want to stick with a point and shoot style camera, many of them come with adapter tubes where you can screw on an external WA lens. I'm not that familiar with them, but I seem to remember that the olympus cameras had quite a few options regarding wide angles.


----------



## Mudminnow (Mar 10, 2005)

yep definately more for work, but I'll be using it for home use secondarily. Its deductable, so I'm looking in the $500-$1200 range and I have no idea really where to start or what might be overkill.


----------



## Mudminnow (Mar 10, 2005)

Cnet to the rescue. After browsing what is out there, I've narrowed it down to the Canon 20D or the Fuji 2S. The Fuji 3s is realllly slick, but you sure seem to pay when you push past the 8 megapixel plateau. The 2S is nice, but the 6 batteries seems extreme, and I want to compare it side by side in my hand with the 20D before I make a purchase.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the Fuji, but I can speak from experience that the Canon 20D performs extremely well. Image quality is excellent and it performs extremely well. I wouldn't want anything more.


----------

